# They are back



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

They are back this year, the blue tits in the camera box. Iv watched her build the nest now watching for the first egg to be laid. So nice to watch them. We bought our camera bird box's (Two) from Aldi some three years ago well worth the money. The monitor is in the summer house up the garden. Bliss in the mornings with a coffee and watching them. This is the second time its been used although we have had a blue tit roosting all winter in it.


----------

